# What's your favorite cocktail?



## ssampier (Jul 23, 2009)

I am a bit of a purest and I like the simplicity of rum and coke. Mojitos are pretty good, too.

With Scotch, I like it on the rocks with a splash of water.

I don't care for vodka or tequila, though. I haven't tried bourbon or traditional whiskey, though.

What cocktails do you prefer?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2009)

I like Pina Coladas, Bloody Marys, Mohitos, Caphirenas, Electric Lemonades, Cafe Oscar, Kalhua/Amaretto Milkshakes, June Bugs, Margheritas, Amaretto Sours, Whiskey Sours, Eggnog (spiked with burbon), Burbon w/Lime & Tangerine flavored water, Trash Can Punch, Fuzzy Navels, Screwdrivers...

...and a horde of other drinks whose names I can't remember, that probably had umbrellas in them.

Why, yes, I have been called a "Girl-Drink Drunk"- why do you ask?


----------



## Mallus (Jul 23, 2009)

That would be the martini... gin or vodka... olives... but not too dirty.

(and absolutely no apple/pear/watermelon/chocolate/bubblegum/chipotle pepper/whatever-the-hell-else-people-use-to-ruin-a-classic-cocktail).


----------



## Brain (Jul 23, 2009)

white russian


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 23, 2009)

ssampier said:


> What cocktails do you prefer?




It depends much on the time of year for me...

During the summer, I'm partial to a gin & tonic with lots of ice or a traditional lime daiquiri, similarly with lots of ice.


----------



## nerfherder (Jul 24, 2009)

Harvey wallbanger, Kir, Long Island ice tea.

Tried several varieties of Martini in Vancouver, but wasn't impressed.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 24, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz,

What, no Appletinis for you, JD?*

Mallus,

I have always wanted to try a traditional Martini. Should I try to make my own or try it at a bar?

* Of course JD on Scrubs is a doctor, not a lawyer


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 24, 2009)

Oft have I viewed _Scrubs_ and wondered at the flavor of an Appletini...but alas, these days, most of my drinking is confined to my home or the house of whomever is hosting game night.

That means largely beer or wine- which happen to dominate my second fridge- or the simpler cocktails, like rum & coke or whiskey sours.


----------



## Willaward (Jul 24, 2009)

Brain said:


> white russian





Same.  I saw the Big Lebowski and had to try it.  I've never been the same.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 24, 2009)

I like White Russians...and Black Russians.

Together, they started me on the path to creating the Kalhua/Amaretto Milkshake.

(Which, because the Vodka you add is not in the name, is deceptively powerful...)


----------



## Nebten (Jul 24, 2009)

Grey Goose Martini with a look across the room at the vermouth. 



A traditional martini is not that hard to make and can easily be done at home. Apple Martini tastes like sour apple jolly ranchers if made right. Dangerously smooth.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 24, 2009)

I had my first Mojito just last summer and it instantly became my favorite.  But I also like Snakebites (Jack Daniels, Yukon Jack, Lime Juice and Ice), Prairie Fires (Tequilla and Tobasco - Feel the Burn), and the Beer Colada (Pina Colada made with Mexican Beer - believe it or not, they're pretty good).


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm typically a beer drinker but from time to time I like to break out the absinthe, fountain, glasses, and spoons.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you have a bar set?

I was considering getting a set of Boston shakers, a julep strainer, and a jigger.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 25, 2009)

ssampier said:


> I was considering getting a set of Boston shakers,



Is that something found on the wish list for an East-coast stripper?


> a julep strainer,



Hey, this is a clean site!


> and a jigger.



Watch your mouth!


----------



## ssampier (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes.

They go well with your photos of boobies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 30, 2009)

And these as well!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/:):):)_(bird)


----------



## Dioltach (Jul 30, 2009)

Though I'm more of a whiskey drinker (I have somewhere between 25 and 30 single malts, if I remember rightly), I drink a lot of cocktails on holiday with my wife.

My favourites are Rum Runner, Pina Colada (particularly if served by a beautiful girl in a bikini on a white beach in the Caribbean) and Long Island Tea and the various variations on that theme.

We were on an NCL cruise a few months ago, and discovered their Rebellious Fish: vodka, Cointreau, Passoa, prosecco, a splash of orange juice and a handful of fresh berries. Very drinkable, but if you're not careful you'll end up flat on your back.


----------



## Enforcer (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the Manhatten is the world's greatest cocktail. I prefer it with rye instead of bourbon (and definitely not Canadian Whisky like people in Wisconsin think), and absolutely with bitters. At the restaurant where I work, we offer a great version with Templeton Rye, Carpano Antica Vermouth (Vermouth that costs us $30 a bottle? Yes, and it's worth every penny), and bitters. At home, I've been using Rittenhouse Rye, which is outrageously cheap ($14 a bottle!) and the regular Carpano Rosso, along with the classic Angostura.

As for the martini, I definitely prefer the original gin to vodka, and like Hendrick's, Beefeater and Magellan as my gins of choice. I usually do a lemon twist instead of olives. As an aside, martinis without vermouth are not martinis, they are glasses of cold, watered-down gin (or vodka if you must). Which is fine, in and of itself—I like Stoli straight up on occasion—but not a martini.

I'm also a big fan of sidecars and daiquiris (not the frozen kind). It's fun to experiment too. A golden rum sidecar is a thing of beauty I've found, and when I get another bottle of cognac (hasn't been on sale for a while) I'll try a cognac daiquiri.

Oh, and I almost forgot the negroni. With a slice of orange it's great for a hot summer day.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 31, 2009)

Enforcer, that drink does sound good.

I am quite cheap though and I drink mostly at home.

I am fully convinced that I need to make a martini at home.

Where's my _dirty_ bar set where I need it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 4, 2009)

My people!

User post: Can a Man Drink a Girly drink? - Food on Shine


----------



## Korgoth (Aug 5, 2009)

Nebten said:


> Grey Goose Martini with a look across the room at the vermouth.




Yes, that's the way to do it. Yum.

Though I haven't really delved into them, I do like the Mojito. The seem dangerous, though... it's a booze with the smoothness of a Sprite. Exercise caution!


----------



## Brandigan (Aug 5, 2009)

I got addicted on Margaritas during my first trip to Vegas a few years back.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2009)

I generally have no idea about cocktails or this compulsion to take drinks and pour them into each other.  I like my drinks as they are.  I'm fond of vodka with a mixer, and beer, of course.

I tend to know what I like, and it really bugs me when people try to get me to try some weird concoction.  I don't eat sausages with custard, and I don't want a half dozen drinks poured into a glass. 

99% of the names of cocktails mean nothing to me.  I honestly have no idea what anyone is talking about when they start gabbling these strange names!


----------



## El Mahdi (Aug 6, 2009)

Morrus said:


> ...I'm fond of vodka with a mixer, and beer, of course. ...




How many of those have you needed to imbibe due to the recent technical problems with ENWorld?


----------



## ssampier (Aug 6, 2009)

Italian Sausage Custard Quiche with Hash Brown Potato Crust | TasteSpotting

Two great tastes together at last.






Sorry Morrus. Americans like combining things together. I can't say I'd want either of those things, though.


----------



## Wycen (Aug 6, 2009)

Rum and Coke is probably what I drink most often when talking of cocktails or mixed drinks, but technically I've noted Jack Daniels-whiskey and Coke are possibly better.

Other than that,  when I was old enough to drink I had heard of Screwdrivers, since my dad likes them, and Long Island Ice Teas, Fuzzy Navels (my mom liked) and maybe a few others.

But the first cocktail of interest to me was the Alabama Slammer.  A friend who was just out of the Marine Corp introduced it on a visit and that particular recipe I liked.  I soon discovered not everyone uses the same recipe, but I prefer So Co, Southern Comfort in mine.

I refuse to touch tequila anymore, unless pressured by hot chicks.  

Every once in a while something like a martini or Irish Coffee or something weirder will find its way into my liver.

Anybody try a Colbert Bump?  Just saw it invented on his show and it looked and sounded drinkable.
http://www.bannedinhollywood.com/the-colbert-bump-cocktail/


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 6, 2009)

Morrus said:


> I generally have no idea about cocktails or this compulsion to take drinks and pour them into each other.  I like my drinks as they are.  I'm fond of vodka with a mixer, and beer, of course.
> 
> I tend to know what I like, and it really bugs me when people try to get me to try some weird concoction.  I don't eat sausages with custard, and I don't want a half dozen drinks poured into a glass.
> 
> 99% of the names of cocktails mean nothing to me.  I honestly have no idea what anyone is talking about when they start gabbling these strange names!




Funny thing is...

Most of the first cocktails were invented by British scattered around the world two hundred years ago, mixing liquor (rum or gin, usually) with whatever medicine they needed to take to stave off the local disease (lime juice for scurvy or quinine water for malaria, for example).  Ostensibly, it made the medicine taste better, or they perhaps it simply made them too drunk to care what it tasted like.





Oh, and I've also recently grown fond of boilermakers....  Beer and a shot of whiskey.  Though I'm not certain you can rightfully call that a cocktail.


----------



## CleverNickName (Aug 7, 2009)

In the summer, I like a Gin & Tonic.  In the winter, I like an Old Fashioned.

And I like scotch & soda, anytime.


----------



## ssampier (Aug 8, 2009)

Wycen said:


> ...
> 
> I refuse to touch tequila anymore, unless pressured by hot chicks.
> 
> ...





"Just one more José Cuervo", she cooed. "Try it you'll like it." She giggled.

I'm not sure who you hang around with, but I have a feeling it's far more interesting than my parties.


----------

